
Pakistan declares national emergency over locust swarms - baybal2
https://www.dw.com/en/pakistan-declares-national-emergency-over-locust-swarms/a-52224762
======
baybal2
It seems the same megaswarm that has been flying around the middle east for
the last year has returned.

